# The harsh reality of nursing in the NHS



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2020)

A student nurse currently on a placement says she loves the NHS, but experiencing how strained it really is before she starts practising as a qualified nurse is disheartening.

And another patient through the doors; they’ve had a fall and can’t stand up. Then, a patient with a head injury who’s on blood thinners. Abdominal pain, raised temperature and confusion. The paramedic crew thinks sepsis, straight through to resus. Another fall. Loss of consciousness. Chest pain. They keep coming, an endless trail of trollies into the cliche of the overcrowded winter A&E department where I am on a student placement. Patients should move up to the ward as soon as they are stable. However, a lack of beds in the hospital results in a stalemate of patients queuing in the corridors, euphemistically termed “overflow”.

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2020/jan/27/the-harsh-reality-of-nursing-in-the-nhs


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 28, 2020)

Here we go again, not specifying that this is NHS England. That said, the answer is more beds, and that means new hospitals, or at least reopening closed A&E department, as well as increased staffing. It’s not rocket science.


----------



## Neens (Jan 28, 2020)

It is a broken system they are all trying to work in and thank goodness they still do.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 28, 2020)

It has been breaking for years.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh - they'll soon put a stop to that in the local hospital here - close Poole A & E completely and send everyone to Bournemouth. 
I just hope they put in some system of traffic lights/controls so they can get through the traffic on the dual carriageway - the Wessex Way - as several times a day it is just one long car park.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 28, 2020)

Exactly my point, Drummer. What do they expect? It’s not exactly unintended consequences.


----------



## sarahnurse92 (Sep 17, 2020)

lately it's getting really hard to nursing in NHS because of that Virus. i get really tired every single day, i started working for NHS for almost 3 years, once i finished my CNA classes which i took them when i finished my high school and i was confused of what faculty i should choose, there were many options which made it really difficult to me, i have some tendencies about nursing and my parents encouraged me about it and i wanted to take an idea about it first, so i checked the CNA courses and costs and started online on cnaclasses101 for trusted CNA certificate and started the course as a preparation year before going to nursing faculty. I really hope this Virus stop really soon.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 17, 2020)

I remember district nurses and midwives, doctors who served the same communities all their working lives, cottage hospitals, home visits - it is the management which is wrong. Making the patient, who by definition is ill or encumbered, travel to the presumably healthy doctor or nurse is not sensible.


----------

